# Second hard drive missing after boot up



## ExTruckie (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello 

I am a bit stumped. My brothers Win8 machine runs chkdsk at startup.
It gets to 44% and stops. After about 10 min the machine boots into Win8.
He has 2 drives in it, the Win8 install and a Win7 home premium. After the machine boots into Win8 the Win7 disk does not show up in My Computer. 
What do I need to do as my skills in such matters are very rusty. The problem just started about 3 weeks ago. The drive did show up after the original install. 
He has a lot of music on the drive he wants to access and now he can't.

Thanks for the help

Mark
ps sorry if the is a duplicate post I did search first


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

does it show in disk management? if so, try assigning a drive letter to it. 

if it does not help, which os was installed first? was both os installed on that computer?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First boot into *Setup *(Bios) on the main page, is this HDD showing up there? If so, boot into Windows as Sobeit suggested, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the *diskmgmt* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Disk Management* window is the drive listed here? Does it have a Drive Letter, if not you can assign it one by right clicking it here and choosing *Change Drive Letter or Paths*. Or is the file system *Unallocated Space*, or is the Disk # listed as *Not Initialized*? If so, You can try and recover your files by using the free TestDisk software. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to.


----------

